# ih 574 oil leak



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi everyone I have a couple questions id like to see if someone could help me with. My tractor is a ih 574 with c200 gas engine with around 2600 hrs it has oil leaking out the vent pipe on left side at about a drip every second at high rpm could it be valve seals? I add oil all the time. Next is it surges a lot I have replaced intake gasket which was bad it got better but still surges I have adjustment screw on governor screwed all the way in could the governor be bad? it has a zenith replacement carb on it. Next is what do you use for oil. around here it is hard to find a good 30w oil. ive been using a brand called 5 star from the farm store for all my 30w engines but it don't seem to be that good of oil gets dirty fast. Thanks for the help 





----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

If you are referring to the crankcase vent it sounds like you are getting blow by on the piston rings. You might want to do a compression test, this will give you an indication if it is. Might also be a cause of your serging.

I'm not an expert but I'm sure someone will confirm wether I'm right or wrong soon


----------



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

I have done a compression test I have @150 on each cylinder I believe 180 is stock it smokes a little at startup and runs ok other than the surging thanks for reply


----------

